# liverpool victoria



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

well.............it looks like they are the best insurance company!

was getting quotes for my old man on a new M3 and most wanted 1300!

but LV said they will do it for 750! nice!

Ent


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Well I got a real result with them today. 

They told me when I insured the car that it would be insured as a GTR - they said they all are as that's all they have on the system.

When I sent my proof of no claims I queried this and had a call today to say that it can be insured as a GTSt and also due to the fact that they had it's year of manufacture down as 99 and not 94 they'll be sending me a cheque for £184!. That makes my premium £720 so will more than likely be less next year!

I'm proper made up  but it does make me wonder a) why they originally said it would be insured as a 2.6 twin turbo and b) how they mistook the year of uk registration for the year of manufacture.

:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Just phoned them up to get a quote and they said they because i am under 30 they cannot quote me on a GTR.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

That makes my premium £720 so will more than likely be less next year!

sorry to pour cold water on this but insurances are going up again


----------



## swishboy (Nov 20, 2002)

Moshcops,
My car is also insured as a GTR although it is a GTS-T, someone said that it would make it easier if you ever wanted to plant a rb26dett engine in there.
Also I wonder if they pay out GTR money??   
Well i'm with tesco at the moment and they stung me when i changed from a saxo to the GTR, was quoted £1400 online but because i changed in the middle of the policy it was £1700 
Although when i get my five years no claims in august it will go down to £1000 a year. Not bad for a 23yr old. my brother 17 pays £2350 for a VTR lol crazy!

I would like maybe to get all the mods listed, however it would probably go up quite a bit then. Did hear something once about big brake kits reducing insurance anyone hear of this?

Sounds like LV wouldn't want me so i guess there out, i do worry tesco maybe tight on paying out, so any ideas on good insurer's for my age and car with mods listed, then let me know 

cheers

Jonathon


----------



## nick poulton (Nov 25, 2002)

*liverpool-victoria*

I just phoned Liverpool-Victoria to insure my R32 Gts-t but they told me the car does not exist pior to 93!
I will just have to stick with tesco's....


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Nick,
Phone Tett Hamilton, ask to speak to Damian Chapel, he'll sort you out good deal


----------



## nick poulton (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for that they are dealing with my info now.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I tried TH and as it was my first 'fast' car that the premium would be about £1300, however next year that figure would go down by 45% as by that time I would have had a years driving of said 'fast' car.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The GTROC is working on an insurance discount. Nothing concrete yet but we will keep you informed.

John


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

*GTROC Insurance deal*

Please make sure that there is no lower age limit.
I am 23.

I am with Highways at Loyds at the moment

Regards

Nigel


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

swishboy said:


> *Moshcops,
> My car is also insured as a GTR although it is a GTS-T, someone said that it would make it easier if you ever wanted to plant a rb26dett engine in there.
> Also I wonder if they pay out GTR money??   *



mmmm more like you wont get anything in the event of a claim as they'll find out you dont own a GTR thus invalidating your insurance. thieving ****ers will do anything to avoid a payout. dont help them!


----------



## swishboy (Nov 20, 2002)

Well they can't say anything as thats what it says on the V5 log book. It was also imported into this country as a 97 year car with a private plate although i know it is a 94.
a v5 error yet may prove an advantage!

swishboy


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*I like these people*

Gave LV a ring yesterday to clear the mods on the car, as the last thing I want is for the newly renovated beast to get hit/nicked & my policy have queries.

Previously, car declared with engine/carburettor mods only. Added tyre/wheel mods, suspension mods, bodykit mods, exhaust mods, basically every category except for interior.

Which will cost me an extra £2.34 a month.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

*Liverpool & Victoria*

Went for quote from L&V for a 1990 R32 GTR to be told that:-
a)It is not on our screen.
b)We no longer insure Japanese Imports.
c)Even when questioned that the recomendation came from the website they would not help me any further.
My advise @ this point is to go to A Plan who know what they are talking about and get a quote from them.
Fully comp, 2 drivers + all mods declared £695.00
Regards, 
Ross.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm with LV because they gave me by far my cheapest quote, all modifications declared. Luckily for me I have a UK car so it's easier to insure.

A friend of mine (same age as me, ie mid 30s) has a GTO and was paying £1000 with Adrian Flux. I told him to check LV and they quoted him £600. He's now a happy chappy too


----------

